# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Юбилейные тексты песен под фонограмму любимых  ансамблей

## Нелля Хабибова

1.	СНОВА СОЛНЦЕ ВЗОШЛО , ТЫ НА СВЕТ ПОЯВИЛАСЬ, 
НЕТ ЗДЕСЬ------- КРАСИВЕЙ , МИЛЕЙ!
ГОДЫ МЧАЛИСЬ ВПЕРЕД, ВСЕ МЕЧТЫ  ТВОИ СБЫЛИСЬ-!
ХОШЬ – НЕ ХОШЬ, А УЖЕ – ЮБИЛЕ-ЕЙ!                               !

2.	С ЮБИЛЕЕМ ----- КРАСАВИЦУ НАШУ,
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ МЫ ВСЕ ОТ ДУШИ,
ПУСТЬ ТВОЙ ДОМ МНОГО ЛЕТ БУДЕТ ПОЛНОЮ ЧАШЕЙ    !
И ДЕЛА БУДУТ ВСЕ ХОРОШИ!                                                      !


3.	ЮБИЛЕЙ – ЭТО МУДРОСТЬ И ЖИЗНИ ЦВЕТЕНЬЕ,                         
СЧАСТЬЕ ДЛИТСЯ ПУСКАЙ ЦЕЛЫЙ ВЕК!
РАЗВЕ ГОДЫ ИМЕЮТ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗНАЧЕНЬЕ,                           !
ЕСЛИ МОЛОД ДУШОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!                                               !
 Эту песню нужно исполнять  под фонограмму группы"Балаган-лимитед" песня"Ты скажи че те надо" Вместо прочерков. вставлйте имя юбиляра! Наканьте на плечи исполнительницам русские шали,  и номер-поздравление пройдет на "УРА" Желаю творческих успехов!

----------


## Юлия Протасова

переделки на день рождения, юбилей (женщине)


Песня "Этот мир"
За то, что только раз бывает этот день
За славный юбилей и жизненный путь
Пришли поздравить мы Иришечку свою
Подарков принесли и выпить хотим.

Этот день придуман не нами
Этот день придуман не зря
Этот день придуман не нами
Этот день придуман не зря.

Придумано не зря, что мчится день за днем
То радость, то печаль кому-то неся
А мир устроен так, что все возможно в нем
Особенно тогда, когда юбилей.

Припев.
Один лишь способ есть отметить юбилей
Один есть только путь: за стол поскорей
Пусть все друзья сейчас нальют себе в бокал
И крикнут все тебе, мы любим тебя.
Припев.
Поздравительная песня на 50 лет (песня-переделка на 50 лет)
на мотив песни "пять минут" из к/ф "Карнавальная ночь"

Мы Вам песенку споем про пятьдесят,
Пусть про эту песню долго говорят,
Пусть летит она по свету,
Мы поем Вам песню эту,
Эту песенку про пятьдесят!

припев: пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
Юбилей настанет вскоре,
пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
Вам здоровья, счастья – море,
пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
Разобраться если строго,
В эти годы – пятьдесят
Можно сделать очень много,
пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
Юбилей настанет вскоре,
Вам здоровья, счастья – море!

В пятьдесят решают люди иногда,
Что для счастья – это самые года,
И бывает, что минута
Все печали очень круто
Убивает раз и навсегда!

припев: Юбилей настает,
С новой жизнью, с новым счастьем!
Пусть печаль вся пройдет,
И усталый лик не властен!
Пусть кругом все поет,
И цветут в улыбках лица,
Ведь на то и Юбилей,
Чтобы петь и веселиться!
Юбилей настает,
И усталый лик не властен,
С новой жизнью, с новым счастьем!

Песня-переделка бабушке от внуков
(поется в стиле РЭП)

У нашей бабушки сегодня юбилей.
Мы нарядились и пришли все дружно к ней.
Поздравить бабушку пора нам - спору нет,
В честь нашей бабушки споем мы модный РЭП.
Ес, все о-кей,
У бабушки сегодня юбилей!

Мы с юбилеем поздравляем все тебя!
Желаем весело прожить тебе до ста,
Дождаться правнуков, а может быть прапра,
Процесс ускорим специально для тебя!
Ес, так держать-
Скоро будем правнуков рожать!

Желаем, бабушка здоровья тебе мы,
Чтоб дни в спокойствии и здравии текли,
Чтобы сбылась твоя заветная мечта!
Мы поздравляем с днем рождения тебя!
Ес, все о-кей,
Бабушка гуляет юбилей!


на мотив "Люба, Любонька"
1.

Когда-то девочкой по городу гуляла
Девчонка милая небесной красоты,
На дискотеке так забойно танцевала,
Что все поклонники дарили ей цветы

Припев:
Ой, Валюшенька,
Целую тебя в душеньку,
Тобой сегодня восхищается народ
Попали мы к тебе
На день рожденья,
И коль мы здесь,
Ни кто от скуки не уснет

2. (про мужа)

Когда-то Валечка с Витюшей поженились,
Была невестой Валя дивной красоты
Ее черты сейчас ничуть не изменились,
Сегодня Витя снова дарит ей цветы

Припев:
Ой, Витюшенька, ты береги Валюшеньку
Дари любовь, брильянты и цветы,
И если будет счастлива Валюта,
То рядом с нею будешь, счастлив ты.

3. (от внуков)

Когда-то Валенька девчонкой босоногой,
Гоняла всех чужих мальчишек по двору,
Теперь вдруг стала бабушкою строгой,
Но все же любит смех и детвору

Припев:
Валя, Валенька!
Забрось носки и валенки,
Пускай они на пенсию идут
Ну, а тебе мы Дарим босоножки,
Танцуй легко ты в них сегодня тут.

4. (от друзей)

Когда-то Валенька
Училась в институте,
Была студенткой неподдельной фасоты,
Теперь прекрасной женщиною стала
И в день рожденья снова дарят ей цветы

Припев:
Ой, Валюнечка,
Какая же ты умничка,
Какой богатый нам накрыла стол
Пою тебе, аж горло пересохло,
Напей вина ну, а потом рассол!


ПЕСНЯ ДЛЯ БАБУШКИ
(на мотив «От улыбки станет всем теплей...)

День рожденья бабушки моей
С первым лучиком сегодня я проснулась
Побежала к бабушке скорей,
Что б она мне самой первой улыбнулась.

Припев:
День рожденья праздник твой
Веселись и песни пой,
Отдыхают пусть заботливые руки,
Для тебя мы всей гурьбой
Испекли пирог большой.
Поздравляют тебя дети все и внуки.

Ты живи родная много лет
Нам с тобой не страшен даже лед и стужа
Шлем тебе мы пламенный привет.
Мудрый твой совет нам очень, очень нужен.

Припев:
Пусть продляться дни твои
В счастье, радости, любви,
А здоровье слишком часто не подводит,
В гости мы опять придем,
Снова песню заведем,
Стороною пусть печаль твой дом обходит.


ВЕРКА СЕРДЮЧКА (юбилярше)
А я только с мороза
С глаз своих вытру слезы
Я пришла вас поздравить
И людей позабавить
С днем рожденья подруга
Ходит праздник по кругу
Вот к тебе он примчался
И надолго остался
Хорошо, теперь всем хорошо
Ведь выпили же все и закусили, знаю
Хорошо мне будет хорошо!

Ой, чувствую, что здесь я загуляю,
Ой, загуляю!
Будем до утра сегодня петь и выпивать,
А потом все вместе Читу-Дриту танцевать
Поздравляю и желаю много долгих лет,
А тебе идет Валюха, такой помады цвет
Льются песни, льются вина
И стучат, стучат, стучат бокалы в такт
С днем рожденья Валентина За тебя гуляем так!



Песня на мотив «Я сегодня до зари встану» (поют гости юбилярше)

Мы сегодня до зари встали,
Все пошли купить цветы вместе,
Час назначенный мы все ждали,
Чтоб исполнить для тебя песню.

Припев:
Юбилярша у нас раскрасавица
Все мы дружно в нее влюблены,
Самый добрый наш друг и начальница:
Мы для нее справедливо и честно равны.

Песня «Я назову тебя зоренькой»
Часто сидим мы и думаем,
Как нам тебя величать
Скромную, славную, милую
Как нам тебя величать.

Мы назовем тебя радугой
Только поярче гори
Мы назовем тебя радостью
Только нас дальше зови.

Мы назовем тебя реченькой
Только подальше теки
Мы назовем тебя звездочкой
Только подольше свети
Мы назовем тебя зоренькой
Только пораньше вставай
Мы назовем тебя солнышком
Только везде успевай.
Мы назовем тебя лапушкой
Только всегда рядом будь
Мы назовем тебя рыбонькой
Только почаще зови.


Песня «Звездное лето» из репертуара А.Пугачевой
Вся земля теплом согрета
И по ней мы пришли к тебе в дом
Мы пришли, а звезды лета
Светят нам даже днем, даже днем

Припев:
Мы так хотим, чтобы вечер не кончался
Чтоб он только продолжался, чтоб веселил.
Мы так хотим, чтобы маленьким и взрослым
Удивительный наш вечер дарил любовь.
Ира, ах, Ира,
Ира наша, ты громче пой.
Ира, ах, Ира,
Иринкой нашей ты будь всегда!

Праздник твой пришел к нам в гости
С счастьем радостным, с новым добром.
Гости все, надев наряды,
В этот дом с поздравленьем пришли.

Припев.
Веселей отметить праздник
Чтобы Ира была хороша,
Счастья, радости здесь мы желаем
На года, на века, на всю жизнь.
Припев.


Песенки к юбилею пожилого человека - учителя
(Исполняется песня «Надежда»)

Снова в Нижних Халбах юбилей
Снова собрались мы в этом зале
Ну-ка, юбиляр, ты нам налей
За любовь, за дружбу, пониманье.
Пожелаем мы тебе всех благ,
Пожелаем мы тебе здоровья,
Пожелаем радостных услад
И, конечно, счастья на все годы.

Припев:
Ты, Зоя. Наш компас земной,
Юбилей твой нам только на радость,
А песни… тебе лишь одной
Сегодня поем мы на память.
Ты поверь, что здесь мы от души,
Собрались тебя мы все поздравить,
тают незаметные года
Кажется, здоровье уж ни к черту,
Надо только все собрать в кулак, Надо быть спокойной и упрямой,
Чтоб порой от жизни получать
Радостных мгновений и веселья.
Припев.


Переделанная песня «Одинокая гармонь»

В наших Халбах у нас нынче праздник,
Веселимся мы тут и поем
За здоровье твое, юбилярша,
Наливаем себе, водку пьем.

Потанцуем мы здесь и попляшем,
Поиграем и вновь запоем,
Пожелаем тебе столько счастья,
Чтоб хватило с Серовым вдвоем (надолго тебе)

Мы Вам радости, счастья желаем,
И удачи на множество лет,
Пусть беда никогда не приходит,
Пусть появятся внуки еще.

Чтобы радовать их и лелеять,
Чтобы в старости было легко,
Оставайся ты доброй, здоровой,
Как бы тяжко тебе не пришлось.


Песня-переделка «Отчего у нас в поселке»

Отчего у нас в деревне поднялся переполох,
Кто всех поднял спозаранок,
Кто всех так встревожить смог?
Юбилей отметить юбиляр зовет
От друзей и близких поздравлений ждет.

В светлом зале ЦНКовском
Встали гости все гурьбой
Поздравляем – все сказали
Юбиляр наш дорогой
Каждый руку жмет ей
И глядит в глаза.
А она смеется – поцелуя ждет.

Гости встали за столами, поднимают тост.
Хором дружно поздравляют:
«С юбилеем, дорогой»
Все желают счастья
Нашей Зоеньке,
Радости, здоровья и пожить еще.

Ходит, шутит она с нами
Откровенно говорит,
«Вам спасибо за веселье!»
всех она благодарит.
В этом зале шумном и поют, и пьют
«За мое здоровье пусть еще нальют».


Переделанная песня на юбилей женщины на мотив «Осенние листья»

К тебе, дорогая,
Опять юбилей пришел
Знакомых и близких
На праздник к себе позвала
И счастлив лишь тот,
Кто рядом с тобой
С тобою, родная, живет.

Пусть годы проходят
Но ты все равно молода
Здоровья уж нету,
Но бодрость в тебе жива
Сильнее всех бед
Пусть счастье живет
С тобою на множество лет.

И в зале мы этом
Сидим, за здоровье пьем
И в день твой рожденья
У всех на душе подъем
Пусть годы летят
Но светится взгляд
Мы счастья хотим пожелать.

Клубничка
В день рождения такой
Дуэт встретьте заводной,
Настроение у Вас
Вмиг поднимется тот час.
В юбилей для всех гостей
Именинница важней.
Вот поэтому, друзья,
Подпевайте нам слова.

Припев:
С датой поздравляем - ага, ага...
От души желаем - ага, ага...
Счастье личного, безграничного... Да-да-да!



Песня-переделка на юбилей женщине
на мотив песни "Морячка" (О. Газманов)

Ты сегодня всех друзей собрала на юбилей,
Поздравленья и подарки получаешь от гостей!
Дарят все тебе цветы, нарядилась модно ты,
Ты сегодня в этот вечер королева красоты!

Пр.: Пожелаем от гостей
Сто рублей и сто друзей,
И по жизни чтобы было
Непременно всё о'кей!

Всё умеешь делать ты: строить и сажать цветы,
Просто пальчики оближешь, как готовишь, (имя), ты!
Ставим мы тебя в пример нашим детям, например,
И тобой гордится лично даже наш любимый мэр!

Пр.: Пожелаем от гостей
Сто рублей и сто друзей,
И по жизни чтобы было
Непременно всё о'кей!

У природы нет плохой погоды
У природы нет плохой погоды,
Возраста плохого тоже нет.
Чем солидней прожитые годы,
Тем красивей ты, прекрасней нет!

Пусть морщинки сеточкой ложатся,
Без очков газет не почитать,
Но все больше сказок и историй
Можно внукам на ночь рассказать!

Вновь стреляет что-то в пояснице,
И коленки ломит по утрам,
Чаще в дверь бессонница стучится,
Все равно не сдамся докторам!

Песня-переделка на юбилей женщины
на мотив песни "Жизнь как кинопленка"

Если жизнь твою, как кинопленку,
Прокрутить немного нам назад!
Ты тогда была совсем девчонкой,
Нежной-нежной, как весенний сад.

Потому что и сейчас
Молода ты, как когда-то,
А задор и доброта —
Это то, чем ты богата!

В этот дивный юбилейный вечер
Видим мы, как муж в тебя влюблен.
Он твоими ясными глазами,
Как когда-то, снова опьянен.
Потому, что и сейчас
Ты красивей всех нас, вместе взятых.
Неземная красота -
Это то, чем ты богата.

А своим ребятам и внучатам
Ты была и будешь лучший друг,
Потому что ты их понимаешь
Лучше всех людей, что есть вокруг!

Потому что и сейчас
Ты мудрее всех нас, вместе взятых.
А широкая душа —
Это то, чем ты богата.


Песня-переделка на юбилей женщины
Малиновка

Твой рады вновь услышать голосок —
Спешили мы на званое гулянье,
И каждый для тебя слова нашел,
Слова любви, слова признанья!

Прошу тебя, в день памятный
Шампанского испей!
Пришли к тебе все с радостью
На этот юбилей!

Мы выпить будем рады за тебя,
За внуков, за детей и за супруга,
За дачу с огородом, где, любя,
Ты часто паришь в бане всю округу!

Пускай идут неведомо куда
Года, мы их считать совсем не станем.
Твоя горит счастливая звезда.
Поверь, что мы ее тебе достанем!

Песня-переделка на юбилей женщины
на мотив песни "Однажды вечером"

Однажды вечером, вечером, вечером,
Когда в конторе, скажем прямо, делать нечего,
За юбилейным за столом
Вина по чарочке нальем
И юбилярше мы заздравную споем!

Сдвигаем бокалы, бокалы полные,
Полные, полные вином!
И их за здоровье,
Мы выпьем, а потом опять нальем!

Мы гости бравые, бравые, бравые!
И чтоб любила юбилярша нас лукавая,
Мы ей подарки принесем,
И тосты вновь произнесем,
И голоса от пенья громкого сорвем!

Сдвигаем бокалы, бокалы полные,
Полные, полные вином!
И их за здоровье
Прекрасной женщины сейчас допьем!

Ромашки спрятались...
Бровь соболиная, глаза игривые,
Румянец нежных шек — прекрасней нет.
Ты согреваешь всех своей улыбкою,
Тебе совсем еще не много лет!

Ромашки спрячутся, поникнут лютики,
Но не угаснет в нас к тебе любовь!
Желаем мы тебе всего хорошего,
Через полсотни лет зови нас вновь!





Именины - праздник золотой
на мотив песни "Золотая свадьба " Р.Паулс

Праздник, праздник празднуем семьей.
Праздник, праздник - день рождения твой.
«Поздравляем!» - весело кричат
Тридцать цветиков с лицами ребят.

Припев:
Лотосы с лилией рядышком
Здесь все на празднике вместе.
Лотосы с лилией рядышком
Дружно поют эту песню.

Именины - праздник золотой.
Именины - вместе с нами пой.
«С днем рождения!» - весело кричат
Тридцать цветиков с лицами ребят.

Песня-переделка  "Надежда" на день рожденье
на мотив песни "Надежда"А.Пахмутовой

Светит нам знакомая звезда,
Мы все в восхищенье утопаем,
Распахнуло Солнце нам врата
На всю жизнь, и мы об этом знаем.
Здесь нам всем уютно и тепло,
Здесь нас в холода всегда согреют,
Быть на юбилее решено,
Хоть планеты двигаться не смеют.

Припев:
Ах, Солнце, тебя в этот день
Поздравить мы с праздником рады,
Не бросим на тебя мы и тень,
Ведь ты, для нас выше награды.

----------


## Юлия Протасова

Продолжаем

Песня-переделка на день рождение женщины
на мотив песни "Остров невезения"

Здесь на дне рождения, что ни говори,
Люди все прекрасные, добрые внутри,
Люди все прекрасные, добрые внутри,
Здесь на, дне рождения, только посмотри.

Все пришли сказать тебе добрые слова,
От волненья легкого кругом голова,
От вина немножечко кругом голова,
Лишь бы не забылись все добрые слова.

Хорошо решаешь ты разные дела,
Видно, в понедельник тебя мама родила,
Видно? в понедельник тебя мама родила,
Хорошо решаешь ты важные дела.

У тебя все схвачено, огород растет,
На работе, дома ли — слава и почет,
На работе, дома ли – слава и почет,
У тебя все ловится, огород растет.

В день рождения мы тебе все хотим сказать,
Что гостей умеешь ты ласково встречать,
Всех гостей умеешь ты хорошо встречать,
И сейчас хотим мы все дружно прокричать.


Песня-переделка на день рождение женщины
на мотив песни "Песня про зайцев"

Каждый год в этот день собираемся вместе.
Не затем, чтоб опять посидеть за столом:
В день рождения твой мы без фальши и лести
От души и с настроением пропоем о том...

Припев:
А нам все равно, а нам все равно,
Что мы будем есть, что мы будем пить.
Знаем мы давно, так заведено.
День рождения твой добрым должен быть.

В гости ходим к тебе мы совсем не на ужин,
Щедрость доброй души мы успели узнать,
День рождения твой для того нам и нужен,
Чтоб тебя могли поздравить и тебе сказать...

Припев.


Переделанная песня на юбилей женщины
на мотив "День победы"

Юбилей ваш, как он был от нас далёк,
Как в шампанском золотистый ананас
Дни летели и мелькали, шли года
А наша Саввична прекрасна как всегда!

Припев:
Этот юбилей ваш розами пропах.
Светлый праздник - вкус бальзама на губах.
Это радость и улыбки на устах,
С юбилеем, с юбилеем, с юбилеем!
Александра, у тебя сегодня пусть
От вниманья закружится голова.
Все желают и удачи и добра,
И находят все красивые слова.

Припев:
В этот день рожденья ты прими сейчас
Пожеланье светлой радости от нас,
И успеха и здоровья и тепла
Поздравляем! Поздравляем! Поздравляем!

Дни и ночи по базарам, у печей
Не смыкала наша Саввична очей.
Убирала, за закуски бой вела,
Словно к свадьбе приготовится смогла!
Припев:
Этот юбилей ваш розами пропах.
Светлый праздник - вкус бальзама на губах.
Это радость и улыбки на устах,
С юбилеем, с юбилеем, с юбилеем!

Песня-переделка на день рождение женщины
на мотив песни "Вот кто-то с горочки спустился"

Сегодня _______ день рождения
И не простой он юбилей
Давайте мы её поздравим
И пожелаем счастья ей.
Годов прошло не так уж много
Воды не мало утекло
Все эти годы _________ нашей
Жилось конечно нелегко.
Так пожелаем мы _________
Здоровья крепкого навек
И оптимизма, настроения
Хотя б еще на 40 лет
Прожить остаток лет спокойно
Внучат и правнуков растить
И к нам ходить. Быть в дружбе с песней
И нас сотрудников любить.

Переделанная песня на юбилей женщины
на мотив песни "Как родная меня мать провожала"

Юбилей пришли встречать - веселуха,
Будем Люду поздравлять, бляха-муха.
Именинница у нас красотуха,
Уважают все тебя, бляха-муха.
Ты у нас как королева - вот везуха.
Давай дальше так держать, бляха-муха!
А причёска у тебя - волосуха,
Ровно целая копна, бляха-муха.
А фигура у тебя - оболдуха!
Словно павушка плывёшь, бляха-муха.
А наряд-то у тебя - отпадуха,
И он так тебе идёт, бляха-муха.
Муженёк-то у тебя - завидуха,
Один в мире он такой, бляха-муха.
Ну а внучка у тебя есть Катюха,
Обалденной красоты, бляха-муха.
И внучок есть золотой, звать Кирюха.
Чем рыжей, тем дорожей, бляха-муха.
На юбилей мы все пришли - сговоруха,
Веселимся от души, бляха-муха.
Ты нам рюмочку налей, в горле сухо.
Давай выпьем за тебя, бляха-муха.


Песня-переделка на 50 лет женщины
на мотив песни "Ромашки спрятались"

Глаза с искринкой , а бровь с излучиной ,
А на висках твоих черемух цвет
Зачем подруженька сидишь печальная
Ты прожила всего полсотни лет

Пусть годы тянутся , а воды падают
И пусть меняется течение рек
Твоя черемуха с тобой останется
И проживешь еще полсотни лет

Ты _______ встретила в далекой юности
Дарила ты ему тепло и свет
Цени же _______ , она прекрасная
И будьте счастливы вы много лет

Морщинки тонкие как паутиночки
И на висках твоих черемух цвет
Дарите ей цветы , как прежде в юности
Любите женщину в полсотню лет

Песня-переделка на юбилей женщины
на мотив песни "Снегопад" (народная)

Ты еще не успела испить свою осень,
А уже юбилей твой подкрался и ждет.
Он седин и морщинок немного подбросил,
Еще разных сюрпризов тебе принесет!
Юбилей, юбилей, это вовсе не старость,
Это зрелой красы благодатный рассвет!
Так нальем же бокалы и выпьем на радость.
И веселья часы пролетят, как момент!
Пожеланья сегодня пусть льются рекою.
Будь любимой женой и любима детьми.
Для друзей и знакомых готовь-ка застолье.
Все на праздник придут, не забудь - пригласи!
И еще мы желаем тебе, дорогая,
Долгих лет и удачи большой-пребольшой.
Чтобы в доме твоем были радость и счастье,
А беда бы его обошла стороной!

Песня-переделка на юбилей женщины
на мотив песни "Старый клён"

Юбилей, юбилей, юбилей стучит в окно
Собрались здесь все друзья
Поздравить дружно.
Отчего, отчего, отчего нам так светло
Оттого, что нам Наташа улыбнулась,
Не беда, не беда, что бегут твои года
Ты представь, что лето к нам
Опять вернулось
Отчего, отчего, отчего так хорошо,
Оттого, что нам Наташа улыбнулась.
Погляди, погляди, погляди на небосвод
Как сияет он безоблачно и чисто
Отчего, отчего, отчего душа поет,
Оттого, что жить Наташе лет под триста

Песня-переделка на юбилей женщины
на мотив песни "Ну что сказать" (цыганская)

Ежедневно меняется мода
И об этом не спеть нам нельзя
Юбилеи любимы в народе
И у нас они будут всегда.
В ожидании сверкающей даты
Замирают сердца у гостей
Юбилей мы гуляем у Яны….
Пусть у нас будет всех веселей.

Припев:
Ну что сказать
Ну что сказать
Устроены так люди
Желают знать, желают знать
Желают знать, что будет.

Дай красотка, тебе погадаем
скажем все ничего не тая,
Будет дом у тебя полной чашей
И любовь будет через края
И на службе ты жди повышенья.
А супруг твой, создаст в доме рай
У тебя будут жаркие ночи,
Ты любовь без остатка отдай.

Припев:
Ну что сказать
Ну что сказать
Устроены так люди
Желают знать, желают знать
Желают знать, что будет.

Вижу милая много мужчин я
И такая во всем крутизна
первый будет директором банка
а второй…. депутат из Кремля,
будет много поклонников разных
но судьба все решила вот так…
Остановишься только на пятом
И возьмешь ты в мужья короля
Припев.

Принцессу Яну мы славим сегодня
И хотим от души пожелать
Чтобы солнце луна и все звезды
В мирном небе могли Вам сиять
Чтобы счастьем всегда озаренной
Ты на свете звездою жила
Чтоб любовь, изобилие, радость
Твоим спутником вечно была
Припев.


есня-переделка на юбилей женщины
на мотив песни "Песенка про 5 минут".

Дни проходят чередой все быстрей,
Это жизнь, ты ни о чем не жалей,
Будь сегодня веселей и за стол зови гостей
В Юбилей, Юбилей, Юбилей!
Будь сегодня веселей и за стол зови гостей
В Юбилей, Юбилей, Юбилей!
Пусть растопит в душах лед Юбилей,
Все печали заметет Юбилей,
Мы не будем здесь скучать, будем петь и танцевать,
В Юбилей, Юбилей, Юбилей!
Мы не будем здесь скучать, будем петь и танцевать,
В Юбилей, Юбилей, Юбилей!
Ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла Ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла
Ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла
Будь счастливой, не старей, не болей,
Пусть удачу принесет Юбилей,
Мы сейчас себе нальем, выпьем дружно и споем
В Юбилей, Юбилей, Юбилей!
Мы сейчас себе нальем, выпьем дружно и споем
В Юбилей, Юбилей, Юбилей!
Юбилеи как вихри промчатся
Вехи нашей судьбы отмечая,
Но с улыбкою вдруг замечаем,
Что в душе нам все те же семнадцать!
Ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла Ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла
Ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла

Песня переделка на юбилей женщины
на мотив песни "Осень" (ДДТ)

Кто такая Лиля? - наше чудо…
Чудо в нашей службе персональной,
Юбилей напомнил нам в душе о самом главном -
Нет ее на свете уникальней.
Лиля, в службе с нами опять
Лиле некогда тут отдыхать.
Здесь работы много всегда -
Что там Лиле года!
Кто такая Лиля? - это буря…
Буря мыслей, чувств, эмоций, силы,
Лиля волевая вся, стремительная, юная,
В службе нет второй такой же милой.
Лиля, в службе с нами опять
Лилю трудно в будни унять,
Здесь работы много всегда -
Лиля все ж молода!
Кто такая Лиля? - это праздник…
Праздник в нашей службе ежедневный,
В выходные скучно нам без Лилечки конечно!
И она грустит о нас, наверно…
Лиля, в службе с нами опять
Лиля, может всех нас понять.
Здесь работы много всегда -
Лиле скажем мы "да"!

Переделанная песня на юбилей женщины
на мотив песни "А в ресторане" (Л. Долина)

Собрались мы сегодня к тебе
Чтоб поздравить с чудесною датой,
Ты сегодня прекрасней в сто крат
Чем была , дорогая, когда-то.
О годах и не нужно жалеть,
Что они пролетели, как песня
Все прекрасно на этой земле,
Если тут собрались мы вместе.

Припев:
На юбилее, на юбилее
Тут и песни и затеи
И что душа захочет выбирай
Ведь на даче у нас просто рай.

Ты нас всех приглашала к столу,
Чтоб мы хорошо посидели.
Ты царица на этом балу
И петухи еще не пропели.
В понедельник вернуться дела,
В понедельник вернется что было
Но а что юбиляршей была
Мы хотим что бы ты не забыла
Потанцуем с тобой и споем
Для веселья достаточно места
Юбилярша у нас хороша
Как на собственной свадьбе невеста.
В понедельник закружат дела,
В понедельник вернется что было
Но об этом чудесном деньке
Мы хотим, что бы ты не забыла

на мотив песни "Пусть бегут неуклюже…"

Почему веселимся, на слова не скупимся
Почему очень много гостей
Не гадайте напрасно, это всем стало ясно
Что сегодня большой юбилей.

Припев:
Пусть сыграют хоть на ложках,
А наш дружный хор споет,
Хорошо бы юбилеи были каждый год.
С уважением, с любовью Вам желаем здоровья
И в труде Вашем - славных побед
Ну а Вы не стесняйтесь, и в ответ постарайтесь
Без печали прожить до ста лет.

Припев.
Юбиляр наш балдеет и душой молодеет,
Рядом с ним коллектив весь поет,
С юбилеем поздравим, счастья мы пожелаем
Ну а все остальное придет.
Припев.

Переделанная песня на день рождение женщины
На мотив песни И. Дунаевского «Как много девушек хороших»

Как много дней в году различных,
Но есть один особый день,
И с настроением отличным
Поздравлять и песни петь нам всем не лень.

Припев: Таня, тебя поздравить мы решили.
Таня, ты, как и прежде, молода.
Таня, к тебе с цветами мы спешили.
Спасибо, Таня, что пригласила нас сюда.

Он так нечаянно нагрянет,
Хотя его, конечно, ждем.
С друзьями встречи час настанет,
Мы за праздничным столом тебе поем.

Припев. Таня, давай печалиться не будем.
Таня, пускай проносятся года.
Таня, нас всех влечет к хорошим людям.
Спасибо, Таня, что пригласила нас сюда.

У Тани нынче День рожденья.
Чуть-чуть волнуется она.
Пусть будет светлым настроенье
И в этот вечер, как всегда, звенит струна.

Припев: Таня, ах, как сегодня ты прелестна!
Таня, тебе мы рады, как всегда.
Таня, пусть будет в жизни все чудесно.
Спасибо, Таня, что пригласила нас сюда.

Переделанные песни на день рождение
На мотив песни Б. Мокроусова «Вологда»

Ира, как к лицу тебе этот наряд.
Пусть все комплименты тебе говорят.
Ира, красота твоя сводит с ума —
Знаешь ты об этом сама.

Припев: Будь же такою красивой всегда
И не меняйся для нас никогда.
Ира, будь красивой всегда.

Ира, как приятно нам слышать твой смех,
Можешь ты поднять настроенье у всех.
Ира, ты компании нашей душа.
Боже, до чего хороша.

Припев.
Ира, в День рожденья хотим пожелать,
Чтобы нам встречаться опять и опять.
Ира, пусть летят чередою года,
Знаем, ты душой молода.
Припев.

На мотив песни Г. Гладкова «Чунга-чанга»

День рожденья с детства любишь ты.
День рожденья — дарятся цветы.
День рожденья — водим «Каравай».
День рожденья — с нами подпевай.

Припев: Веселимся мы, как дети.
Праздник знают все на свете —
Только раз в году бывает День рожденья.
Поздравленья и подарки,
И наряды очень ярки —
С нетерпеньем ждем всегда мы День рожденья.

День рожденья — песни, танцы, смех.
День рожденья — выпить всем не грех.
День рожденья — празднуют друзья.
День рожденья — без него нельзя.

Припев.
День рожденья будем отмечать.
День рожденья — некогда скучать.
День рожденья — сказки и мечты.
День рожденья, как прекрасен ты!
Припев.

----------

Наинель (22.11.2021)

----------


## Юлия Протасова

ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ!!!
Песни переделки для поздравлений
На день рождение
(по мотиву песни Конфетки - бараночки)

Конфетки-бараночки
Мы пируем у _______
Эх, вы гости залетные
Наливайте вина
Посмотрите на __________
Нашу ________-голубушку
И такая счастлива
В целом мире она.

Летят поздравления
И букеты цветов.
Сказать что-то нежное
Каждый _______ готов

Пусть не будет нам повода
В этот вечер скучать
Лучше в танце заманчиво
Каблучками стучать.

Годы быстро промчаться
Но _______ сильна.
Выпьем, выпьем за __________
Мы хмельного вина.












Поздравительная песня с днем рождения
(на мотив песни "Пора в путь дорогу"
из кинофильма "В бой идут одни старики")

Мы день рождения празднуем, празднуем
И пожеланья шлем Вас самые разные :
Жить долго - долго, не стареть,
Желаем только молодеть
И эту песенку веселую пропеть :

ПРИПЕВ:
Пора всем в застолье
Бокалы звонкие, звонкие, звонкие сомкнуть!
За ваше здоровье!
И за красивый в жизни путь!

И в этот славный, славный, светлый день
Вас поздравлять нам всем совсем, совсем не лень.
И выпить рюмочку вина,
Но не так, чтоб не болела голова!

Припев
И не скрывая чувства нашего,
Мы рады всем успехам дома Вашего,
Спешим к столу который раз
И стали праздником для нас
Все Ваши дни рождения!
Припев

Песенка с днем рождения
Сегодня праздник у тебя,
Сегодня день рожденья.
И целый день все для тебя:
Подарки, поздравленья!
Пришли ребята, пришли девчата,
С любовью поздравить тебя.
Улыбнись нам в ответ веселее
Нас всех тоже взаимно любя.
Все гости важности полны
И рады все ужасно.
Они тобой приглашены,
Конечно, не напрасно.
Пришли ребята, пришли девчата,
От всех поздравленья звучат
Да и выпить, конечно, сегодня
За здоровье твое все хотят!






Собрались сегодня вечером мы на юбилей
(по мотивам Распутина М. - Роза Чайная)

Собрались сегодня вечером
Мы на юбилей
Просим нашу именинницу
Нам вина налей
Сердце просто разрывается
И поет душа
До чего же именинница
У нас сегодня хороша!

припев:
Уу-е это просто беда,
Уак она молода!
Энергична ,стройна и весела
В зимние холода
У-е до чего хороша,
До чего молода,
Мы пришли поздравлять
Дорогую Галину!

Мы вам счастья непременного
Пожелать хотим.
И здоровья вам отменного
Желаем на всю жизнь.
Пусть невзгоды позабудутся,
Зла не будет никогда,
И живите так, как хочется,
Будьте счастливы всегда!

припев:
Наливай-ка именинница
Нам скорей вина,
Выпьем рюмку за здоровье мы,
Остальное ерунда-да-да-да!

«Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка…»

Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка,
С ней случай был такой:
Была прекрасной нянечкой
И девушкой простой.
Работала бухгалтером,
И вот теперь сейчас
В чудесном детском садике
Завхоз теперь у нас.

Припев:
Тра-ля-ля, ля.
О, как спешим поздравить мы
Работницу скорей.
У нашей милой Танечки сегодня юбилей.
У Тани День рождения
И праздник для души.
Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка,
Поздравить разреши.

Забавно листья желтые
Кружатся во дворе.
Рассвет пылает золотом
В сентябрьской поре.
И льется песня осени
Сквозь яблок аромат.
И манит, манит нежностью
Душистый виноград.

Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка,
Желаем в праздник твой
Быть также доброй, ласковой,
Красивой, молодой.
Еще желаем, Танечка,
Счастливых долгих лет.
От всех коллег по садику
Наш пламенный привет.
Слова песни А. Чистяковой.

Песня на мотив «Стою на полустаночке»

Сидят друзья и близкие,
Течет вино искристое,
А позади остался долгий путь.
Звучат слова приветные,
Где годы вы, заветные?
Что пройдено, того уж не вернуть. (2 раза)

В знак нашего внимания,
Примите пожелания.
На радость всем живите много лет.
Пусть годы, как метелица.
Все сединою стелются
И молодости согревают свет! (2 раза)

Вам счастья непременного,
Успеха неизменного,
Удач больших желаем много раз.
Здоровья вам отличного,
Надежд и счастья личного,
Пусть молодость не покидает вас! (2 раза)

Невзгоды пусть забудутся,
А все желанья сбудутся.
И горя пусть не будет никогда.
Любите, если любится,
Живите так, как хочется,
И будьте жизнерадостны всегда! (2 раза)

Все (скандируют):
Поздравляем!
Поздравляем!
Поздравляем!
С юбилеем вас!

на мотив «Пусть бегут неуклюже…».

Мы пришли не напрасно,
Это каждому ясно —
И уселись за этим столом.
Юбиляра поздравить
И на память оставить
Эту песню, что мы пропоем.

Припев:
Пусть не старят тебя годы,
В жизни будь ты на виду.
К сожаленью, день рожденья
Только раз в году!

Юбиляр, наш дружочек,
Выходи в наш кружочек
И вина нам покрепче налей.
Ведь не часто же здесь мы
Собираемся вместе
На торжественный твой юбилей!
Припев.

Мы тебя поздравляем
И, конечно, желаем
Оставаться такой же, как есть:
Скромной, доброй и милой,
Терпеливой, красивой.
Всех достоинств твоих нам не счесть.

Припев.
Твоя жизнь пусть протекает
И без горестей и без бед!
Крепким будет пусть здоровье
На полсотни лет!








Песня-переделка на юбилей женщины
Песня на мотив «Миллион алых роз»

1. Дружным семейным кружком
Мы собрались за столом.
Маму поздравить спешим
С круглым февральским деньком.
Мы за здоровье нальем,
Выпьем и песню споем.
И от души алых роз
Маме букет поднесем!

Припев: 55, 55, 55 алых роз
От семьи, от семьи, от семьи ты прими.
В юбилей, в юбилей, в юбилей мы всерьез
Признаемся тебе, наша мама, в любви.

2. Песня у нас коротка –
Слов нет, любовь объяснить.
Розы купили пока,
Чтобы тебя удивить.
Чтоб взволновалась душа,
Всех добротою согрев.
Мы же стоим, чуть дыша,
И повторяем припев:

Припев: 55, 55, 55 алых роз
От семьи, от семьи, от семьи ты прими.
В юбилей, в юбилей, в юбилей мы всерьез
Признаемся тебе, наша мама, в любви.

Песня-переделка на день рождение женщины
На мотив "За глаза твои карие"

1) Нынче твой День рождения,
На тебя мы глядим.
И тебе с восхищением,
Пару слов сказать хотим.
Пусть тебя наша..................
Не тревожит печаль,
Мы сегодня торжественно
Поднимаем бокал.

Припев: За глаза твои..............
За ресници шикарные
За красивую талию
И улыбку прекрасную
За твои ручки нежные
И за ласки безбрежные
За тебя наша................
Поднимаем бокал!

2) Честно думали по ночам,
Если б все мы могли,
Привезли бы к твоим ногам,
Мы сейчас жигули
Все рубины и жемчуга,
И презренный металл,
Все тебе наша................
Это каждый отдал.

Припев:
Проигрыш.

3) Веселимся сегодня все,
Всем сейчас хорошо.
На тебя как посмо-отришь,
На душе так легко.
Пусть тебя наша...............
Не тревожит печаль,
Все родные и близкие,
Поднимают бокал!
Припев:

Песня-переделка на день рождение бабушке
На мотив "Бабушки-старушки"

Пирожки нам кто печёт вкусные такие,
И носки нам вяжут чьи руки золотые,
Маму с папой кто порой из-за нас ругает,
Ну, а внуков больше всех просто обожает,
Ну, а внуков больше всех просто обожает.

Бабушки-бабушки - это не старушки,
Бабушки-бабушки - лучшие подружки.
Бабушки-бабушки, мы вас обожаем,
И как вас благодарить, просто уж не знаем,
И как вас благодарить, просто уж не знаем!

Песня-переделка на юбилей женщине
на мотив песни "А в ресторане" (Л. Долина)

Собрались мы сегодня к тебе
Чтоб поздравить с чудесною датой,
Ты сегодня прекрасней в сто крат
Чем была , дорогая, когда-то.
О годах и не нужно жалеть,
Что они пролетели, как песня
Все прекрасно на этой земле,
Если тут собрались мы вместе.

Припев:
На юбилее, на юбилее
Тут и песни и затеи
И что душа захочет выбирай
Ведь на даче у нас просто рай.

Ты нас всех приглашала к столу,
Чтоб мы хорошо посидели.
Ты царица на этом балу
И петухи еще не пропели.
В понедельник вернуться дела,
В понедельник вернется что было
Но а что юбиляршей была
Мы хотим что бы ты не забыла
Потанцуем с тобой и споем
Для веселья достаточно места
Юбилярша у нас хороша
Как на собственной свадьбе невеста.
В понедельник закружат дела,
В понедельник вернется что было
Но об этом чудесном деньке
Мы хотим, что бы ты не забыла

Песня-переделка на юбилей женщине
на мотив песни "Морячка" (О. Газманов)

Ты сегодня всех друзей собрала на юбилей,
Поздравленья и подарки получаешь от гостей!
Дарят все тебе цветы, нарядилась модно ты,
Ты сегодня в этот вечер королева красоты!

Пр.: Пожелаем от гостей
Сто рублей и сто друзей,
И по жизни чтобы было
Непременно всё о'кей!

Всё умеешь делать ты: строить и сажать цветы,
Просто пальчики оближешь, как готовишь, (имя), ты!
Ставим мы тебя в пример нашим детям, например,
И тобой гордится лично даже наш любимый мэр!

Пр.: Пожелаем от гостей
Сто рублей и сто друзей,
И по жизни чтобы было
Непременно вс


Свадебная шуточная 

 Пусть бежит неуклюже 
 Нас Сережа по лужам 
 Отчего он так весел и рад? 
 В этот праздничный вечер 
 Стало меньше на свете 
 Холостых, неженатых ребят. 

 Припев. 
 Мы споем вам под гармошку, 
 Под гитару и трубу 
 Хорошо гулять на свадьбах 300 раз в году. 

 А невеста прекрасна. 
 Он спешил не напрасно 
 От нее не отводит он глаз 
 Пусть кричат гости "Горько"! 
 Им не стыдно нисколько 
 На глазах целоваться у нас. 

 Припев. 

 Вот и песня вся спета, 
 Больше нет ни куплета 
 Уж грозит кулаком нам жених. 
 Пожелаем мы вместе 
 Жениху и невесте 
 Ребятишек не меньше троих. 

 Припев.


Пусть бегут неуклюже 

 Почему веселимся, на слова не скупимся 
 Почему очень много гостей 
 Не гадайте напрасно, это всем стало ясно 
 Что сегодня большой юбилей. 

 Припев. 

 Пусть сыграют хоть на ложках, 
 А наш дружный хор споет, 
 Хорошо бы юбилеи были каждый год. 

 С уважением, с любовью Вам желаем здоровья 
 И в труде Вашем - славных побед 
 Ну а Вы не стесняйтесь, и в ответ постарайтесь 
 Без печали прожить до ста лет. 

 Припев. 

 Юбиляр наш балдеет и душой молодеет, 
 Рядом с ним коллектив весь поет, 
 С юбилеем поздравим, счастья мы пожелаем 
 Ну а все остальное придет. 

 Прип

На день рождение 
 (по мотиву песни Конфетки - бараночки) 

 Компания славная, звуки голосов 
 И песня заздравная, аромат со столов 

 Конфетки-бараночки 
 Мы пируем у _______ 
 Эх, вы гости залетные 
 Наливайте вина 
 Посмотрите на __________ 
 Нашу ________-голубушку 
 И такая счастлива 
 В целом мире она. 

 Летят поздравления 
 И букеты цветов. 
 Сказать что-то нежное 
 Каждый _______ готов 

 Пусть не будет нам повода 
 В этот вечер скучать 
 Лучше в танце заманчиво 
 Каблучками стучать. 

 Годы быстро промчаться 
 Но _______ сильна. 
 Выпьем, выпьем за __________ 
 Мы хмельног


оздравление на свадьбе 
 (на мотив песни "Взвейтесь кострами синии ночи") 


 Взвейтись кострами синие ночи 
 Мы вас поздравить очинно хочим 
 К свадьбе готовы всегда и во всем 
 Главный девиз : "По 100 гр. и споем" 


 Нам так приятно смотреть на невесту 
 Тесть со свекровью тоже на месте 
 Теща со свекром помогут во всем 
 Ну , а жених будто бы ни при чем 


 Весь наш отряд вас поздравить стремится 
 Флаги сияют, как красные лица 
 Строем пришли мы и чинно стоим 
 И никуда уходить не хотим 


 Вас поздравляем , счастья желаем 
 На долгие годы благославляем 
 Близится эра совместных годов 
 К жизни семейной всегда будь готов!!!


С юбилеем! На мотив песни <Надежда> 

 Светят в глазах (имя) огоньки 
 В гости мы пришли к тебе сегодня 
 Чтоб тебя поздравить от души 
 Пожелать удачи и здоровья 
 Быть такой, какой всегда была 
 Быть всегда веселой и красивой 
 Чтоб тебе всегда твоя судьба 
 Счастье на ладонях подносила 

 (имя), мы любим тебя 
 И счастья желаем большого 
 И рядом пусть будет семья 
 И крепким пусть будет здоровье 

 И забыть по-прежнему нельзя 
 Годы, что как птицы пролетели 
 Если ты душою молода 
 В жизни будет много юбилеев 
 Будет много ярких светлых дней 
 И улыбки на любимых лицах 
 Пусть сбываются твои мечты 
 Чтоб мгновеньем каждым

Пусть бегут неуклюже... 
ЮБИЛЯРУ
 Юбиляр наш дружочек 
 Собирай нас в кружочек 
 И вина нам покрепче налей 
 И прими поздравленья 
 Ты от нас в день рожденья 
 В знаменательный твой юбилей! 

 Да пусть не старят тебя годы 
 Будь ты в жизни на виду. 
 К сожалению, день рожденья только раз в году! 

 Мы пришли не напрасно 
 Это каждому ясно 
 И уселись за этим столом 
 С днем рожденья поздравим 
 И на память оставим 
 Эту песню что мы пропоем! 

 Да пусть не старят тебя годы 
 Будь ты в жизни на виду 
 К сожалению, день рожденья только раз в году!

Если нужен минус посмотрите здесь!!! x-minus.org  Есть практически все, можно даже редактировать темп и тональность.    Ну а если что то не найдете , пишите помогу чем смогу!!!!

----------


## Estell

Зашла в эту темку и удивилась - сколько же переделок разных есть! У нас в городе, сейчас вообще не модно петь переделки на праздниках. За последние года 2 точно ни на одном не видела. Даже странно как то...раньше был спрос на такие песни

----------


## Фелиция-77

Мода на конкурсы есть. Но иногда ооочень кстати переделанные песни. В прошлом году я не предлагала такие, но когда просили, приносила, включала в программу. 



> Зашла в эту темку и удивилась - сколько же переделок разных есть! У нас в городе, сейчас вообще не модно петь переделки на праздниках. За последние года 2 точно ни на одном не видела. Даже странно как то...раньше был спрос на такие пес


Я тоже так думала, пока не услышала на конкурсе Дедов Морозов, как зажигал под переделанную песню один из конкурсантов. Эта песня "Опа ган-гам стайл" , в его исполнении "Опа Новый год". Конечно, у этого Дедушки была харизма и бешеная энергетика. 
Это меня вдохновило на  переделку этой же песни только для юбилея. Переделала, репетировали, спели для своих. Лишний раз убедилась, когда попадаешь в точку, используешь к месту, это здорово.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

Хм...переделки....не, ну если доработать тексты (рифма, размер, ритм), то кое что, кое где, иногда вполне себе )))

----------


## Светлая Лань

Друзья! А хочу поделиться переделкой, которые использовала у себя в коллективе военного комиссариата на юбилей коллеги! Не судите строго!

А ты сидишь такая вся в Дольче Габана 
Ты сидишь такая вся, возле Ивана 
Паспорт ложью душит, мы в плену обмана 
Как сидишь такая вся в Дольче Габана! 
Ла-ла-ла, туа-туа, ла-ла-ла, туа-туа, 

На тебя коллективу так приятно смотреть 
Ты сегодня красивее всех на планете 
И тебе позволяется бросить нам  "Нет, 
Дайте мне вина лану, дайте пачку сигарет!». 
Почему не женаты, ты нам всем объясни 
Он по папе Массалов, почему ты не с ним?
Между вами любовь, то для нас не секрет 
Дай-ка всем вина лану, дай нам пачку сигарет. 

Припев: 
А ты сидишь такая вся в Дольче Габбана 
Ты сидишь такая вся, возле Ивана 
Паспорт ложью душит, мы в плену обмана                  2 раза
Как сидишь такая вся в Дольче Габбана!            
Ла-ла-ла, туа-туа, ла-ла-ла, туа-туа 

Ты балдеешь лишь дома надевает он фартук
Иль маячит его в мобилизации галстук
И тогда ты готова закричать на весь свет
Дайте мне вина лану, дайте пачку сигарет. 
В твоей власти такие крутяк-офицеры
Но Иван свет затмил, его ты любишь без меры
И стоишь ты упрямо на своем, кричишь: «Нет!
Дайте мне мово Ивана,  и с ним  пачку сигарет».
Припев:    2 раза модуляция 2 раза

----------


## Светлая Лань

И еще одна на мотив Курю Ваенги...

Если бы ты знал как с утра
Запах сигареты манит
Если бы втянул ты столь мягкий аромат
Чашки кофе, что нас тянет  как магнит!
Сразу строен шаг от бедра
И работа очень бодра
Кофе, сигареты – прояснение ума
С нами курит даже юбилярша сама!
Припев:  Курим втроем опять
                 Вместе балдеем незримо!
                 Кроем военкомат
                 Дымною пелериной	
В юбилей не часто гудим
Хеппибёздим, пьем и едим
Лишь затянем сигареты легкий дым
Пятьдесят колечек выпускаем мы
Мы спешим тебя поздравлять
Счастья и здоровья желать
Столько, чтоб могла пройти ты Крым и Рым
Что ж Наташа! С юбилеем золотым!
Припев:  
Сразу строен шаг от бедра
И работа очень бодра
После сигареты – прояснение ума
С нами курит даже юбилярша сама!
Мы спешим тебя поздравлять
Счастья и здоровья желать
Столько, чтоб могла пройти ты Крым и Рым
Что ж Наташа! С юбилеем золотым!

----------


## Светлая Лань

А эта песенка вообще на Ура прошла! Потом на другой день народ распевал!
Мы  споемто  юбиляро  послушато  повнимато
К  юбиляро  приходянто коллектив  военкомато
На  работо рано ранто вылезанто из крованто 
Мы  спешито  поздравлянто  и  совсем не опозданто 
Мы  спешито  поздравлянто  и  совсем не опозданто

Мы  Сергеева  сегодня от  душито  поздравлянто 
Для   Сергеева  удачи  много  много  пожеланто
Наслаждато  и  любито  и мозгами шевелито 
Военкомо  уважанто и  учето освоянто
Военкомо  уважанто и  учето освоянто

Там  у  Сергио  мудрито и   компьютер  не барахлито 
Выдуманто, округлянто,   аппарато  подгонянто 
Документно оформлято,  улыбнуто симпатято 
Вот  кофето   с  сигарето и простита ля финита 
Вот  кофето   с  сигарето и простита ля финита 

Юбилярто  вспоминанто,  как  в  суббото  поздравлянто  
Что  на  утро  не  можанто  ни  читанто  ни писанто
И  на  это  не  смотрянто  коллективо  пожеланто,
Пожеланто чтоб после работы  ты не оставанто.
Пожеланто чтоб после работы  ты не оставанто.

----------

людмила-45 (17.04.2017), Мениря (22.04.2017)

----------


## Светлая Лань

Ну и еще одну... Песня от детей.... юбиляр всегда со слезами на глазах! На мотив Михаила Круга Приходите в мой дом!

Посмотрю я  в  глаза,
Что  морщинкой  покрыты.
Ты  прости,  мам,  за  все,
Ты  умеешь  прощать
Мне  в  родительский  дом
Всегда  двери  открыты
Здесь готова  всегда
Мама сына  встречать.
Мне  в  родительский  дом
Всегда  двери  открыты
Здесь готова  всегда
Мама сына  встречать.

Буду  песню  я  петь
Про судьбу  в  нашем  доме
Мама  там  успокоит
Суету,  круговерть.
Ты   богатство  души
Отдала  на  ладонях
И  теперь  все  в  душе  
Буду с честью  иметь!
Ты   богатство  души
Отдала  на  ладонях
И  теперь  все  в  душе  
Буду с честью  иметь!

Вот  пришел  юбилей
Пятьдесят   - это  веха
Будет  жизнь  также  плыть
По  звенящей  струне.
Маме  песни  я  петь
Буду  все  до  рассвета
И  спою  я  не  худо,
А  достойно  вполне!
Маме  песни  я  петь
Буду  все  до  рассвета
И  спою  я  не  худо,
А  достойно  вполне!

Посмотри  мне  в  глаза
И  забудь  все  обиды
Ты  прости  все,  что  можно
И  все,  что  нельзя.
Я  такой какой есть,
И другим я не буду
Я не худший ведь сын,
Мы  с  тобою  друзья!
Я  такой какой есть,
И другим я не буду
Я не худший ведь сын,
Мы  с  тобою  друзья!

Легко переделывается и от дочери и вообще от детей.

----------

Мениря (22.04.2017)

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*Lana1960*, Очень прилично, а главное, что лично я сразу заметил, это минимум вспомогательных слов в стихах. А ещё видно, что Вы чувствуете ритм песни и сочиняете стихи согласно этого ритма. Изредка встречающиеся ритмические "колдыри" не портят общего благоприятного впечатления.  :Ok:

----------


## Светлая Лань

> Изредка встречающиеся ритмические "колдыри" не портят общего благоприятного впечатления.


Спасибо огромное за оценку! А можете мне указать на "колдыри"? Может поработать над ними?

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Песня на мелодию "Ты-звезда" 
В этот вечер здесь реально
Собрались сейчас друзья
Чтобы чествовать Елену
А ведущей буду я.

Настроение народа – вот задача из задач!
Веселиться будем много
Раз попал сюда, не плачь!

Если ты сейчас смеёшься
Если весел в полный рост
На столе бокал найдётся
Чтоб сказать Елене тост

Кто-то выпадет в осадок
Кто-то вырулит в финал
Но пока что очень круто
Потому что ты - попал!

Круто ты попала сюда
Будь смелей
Отмечаем твой Юбилей

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Праздничная песня.
(на мотив песни «В траве сидел кузнечик».)
1.
На праздник нас позвали,
мы этот день так ждали,
С собой подарки взяли,
И в гости к вам пришли!
Представьте себе, представьте себе, с собой подарки взяли,
Представьте себе, представьте себе, и в гости к вам пришли!

2.
Здесь прямо от порога
Шаров воздушных много,
Никто не смотрит строго,
И можно всем шалить 
Представьте себе, представьте себе, никто не смотрит строго,
Представьте себе, представьте себе, и можно всем шалить 


      3.
      Мы в игры здесь играли,
И ………… поздравляли,
И свечки задували,
Теперь есть будем торт!
Представьте себе, представьте себе, мы свечки задували,
Представьте себе, представьте себе, теперь есть будем торт!


4.
Вот так вот, хороводом,
Прошли четыре года,
Мы всем честным народом
Ждать будем юбилей!
Представьте себе, представьте себе, мы всем честным народом
Представьте себе, представьте себе, ждать будем юбилей!



Все хором: С днем рождения!

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Мы Вам песенку споем про пятьдесят,
 Пусть про эту песню долго говорят,
 Пусть летит она по свету,
 Мы поем Вам песню эту,
 Эту песенку про пятьдесят!
 припев: пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
 Юбилей настанет вскоре,
 пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
 Вам здоровья, счастья – море,
 пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
 Разобраться если строго,
 В эти годы – пятьдесят
 Можно сделать очень много,
 пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
 Юбилей настанет вскоре,
 Вам здоровья, счастья – море!
 В пятьдесят решают люди иногда,
 Что для счастья – это самые года,
 И бывает, что минута
 Все печали очень круто
 Убивает раз и навсегда!
 припев: пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
 Юбилей настанет вскоре,
 пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
 Вам здоровья, счастья – море!
 Милый гость, не плошай,
 Зря терять минут не надо,
 Что не сказано, желай,
 Не откладывая на год!
 пятьдесят, пятьдесят,
 Юбилей настанет вскоре,
 Вам здоровья, счастья – море!
 Пусть подхватят в этот вечер все подряд
 Эту песенку друзья про пятьдесят,
 И пока мы песню пели,
 Пятьдесят уж прилетели,
 Так давайте пятьдесят встречать!
 припев: Юбилей настает,
 С новой жизнью, с новым счастьем!
 Пусть печаль вся пройдет,
 И усталый лик не властен!
 Пусть кругом все поет,
 И цветут в улыбках лица,
 Ведь на то и Юбилей,
 Чтобы петь и веселиться!
 Юбилей настает,
 И усталый лик не властен,
 С новой жизнью, с новым счастьем!

----------

ирина -солнышко (25.01.2016)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Крыша дома"

Всегда приятно с днем рождения
Родных и близких поздравлять.
При всех гостях мы в день осенний
Хотим для папы вновь сказать,
Тебя мы рады поздравлять!

Таких, как ты, на свете мало,
И это правда, а не лесть,
И мы с сеcтрой, и наша мама,
так рады, что у нас ты есть.

Тебе желаем в день рожденья,
Чтоб ладились твои дела,
Не портилось чтоб настроенье
И жизнь успешною была,

В твой праздник пожелаем также
От всей души мы одного,
Чтоб все мы чаще собирались
Под крышей дома твоего.

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Кто создал тебя такую".

Кто создал тебя такого, юбиляра дорогого –
Нет предела восхищенью.
Виктор – значит победитель,
Пусть цветёт твоя обитель, будет счастлива семья,
Будет у тебя – скажем мы любя.

С уважением, с любовью пожелаем мы здоровья
Другу лучшему на свете.
Сорок пять – пора расцвета,
Крикнем мы на всю планету
Троекратное «ура», Виктору «ура»,
Выпить нам пора!

Припев:
В твой юбилей от души всей поздравляем,
Солнечных дней, страстных ночей мы желаем
И за тебя бокалы поднимаем.
Солнечных дней, верных друзей мы желаем.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*Lana1960*, Да не парьтесь. Ну если хочется, то вот навскидку
Мне в родительский дом
Вс*Е*гда двери открыты
Если идти по ритму мелодии, то ударение в слове "всегда" у Вас получается на первый слог, а надо бы на второй)))
Или вот:
Мама там успоко_ит_
 Суету, круговерть.
Вот это "ит" лишний удар, согласно мелодии и лучше не  "Суету, круговерть", а "Суеты круговерть"?
Но повторюсь -- это всё "выискивание блох". У Вас их наличие минимально, а уж для подвыпившей компании вообще пыль)))

----------


## stella z

> А эта песенка вообще на Ура прошла! Потом на другой день народ распевал!
> Мы споемто юбиляро послушато повнимато


не могу сообразить - на какой мотив? у меня только уно моменто в голове, но, вроде, не она?

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*stella z*, Мы бандито, гангстерито
                     Мы кастето пистолето, у е!

----------


## stella z

мерси-с-то, у,е!

----------


## Светлая Лань

Иван! Спасибо! Обязательно переделаю! Ну, например: Двери настежь открыты....   В общем, помозгую! Спасибо за Суеты круговерть - так намного лучше! :Ok:

----------


## Светлая Лань

Этот РЭП делали родители на день рождения сыну, моему крестнику - писала не сама - в инете списали, но немного переделали под именинника!

Вступление (2)
ТАНЯ: Настал день рожденья и мы очень рады
Родные лица и друзья, все при параде
Зачем собрались мы, эмоций море
Послушай внимательно, уважаемая аудитория!

Федя: Он родился в простой и дружной семье
Его с детства учили не жить во вранье!
Он с учебой ладил и  спортом дружил!
И друзьями своими он всегда дорожил!

Он для мамы искусно на гитаре играл
Песней души друзей и родных покорял
И за труд  ему крепко дед руку пожал,
А как бабушку любит кто б только знал!
Проигрыш (1)

ТАНЯ: Только школу окончив, учиться не хотел,
Все мысли об армии, он отважен и смел!
Но родня навалилась – давай торговаться –
Мол, Андрюха, ведь стоит хотя б попытаться!

И попер он всему чему можно учиться –
Так по сей день не может остановиться!
Создает он шедевры из музыки кадров –
Это все признают – подтвердить это надо!

Вместе: И мы верим в него – это наш сын!
Достигает легко он высоких вершин!
О, ему помочь – наш родительский долг!
Да поможет нам в этом Господь Бог!
Проигрыш (1)

ТАНЯ:Точно знает Андрей - один в поле не воин
Потому рядом Настя, он с нею спокоен!
Он не просто по жизни идет, это  видно,
У него есть цель и нам слегка завидно,

Что мы не так молоды и время над нами властно
А у него все впереди и будет все прекрасно
Он умеет красиво, богато, на уровне жить! 
Он умеет сидящими здесь дорожить!

Федя:И как Мише Шумахеру ему скорость подвластна
А в спорах он судит всегда беспристрастно!
Мы в воспитании твоём довольно преуспели
И счастливы, что оно достигло своей цели!
Проигрыш (1)

ТАНЯ:Мы, сынок, не устанем тебя вместе хвалить,
Ведь умеем хорошее крепко ценить!
Терпеливо лишь ждем твоей свадьбы, Андрей!
Очень хочется внуков – девчат и парней!

Ведь вы с Настей уже столько лет вместе,
И легко вам двоим замесить любое тесто,
Дорогой наш Андрюша! Предлагаем послушать
Пред тобою откроем родные мы души!
Проигрыш (1)

Федя:Ты иди к своим целям и только вперед!
Пусть удача с тобой будет, пусть по жизни везет!
Мы, Андрей,  тебе верим всегда и во всем
И в трудности любые тебе подмогнем!

ТАНЯ:Теперь давайте, гости, поднимем свои кости
Возьмем бокалы в руки и вот на этом тосте
За счастье, за любовь, за здоровье пей!
Мы дружно вместе крикнем: 
Вместе:За тебя, Андрей!


Песня на мотив Пальма де  Майорка От мужа - жене на юбилей...
1. Утро неслышно ступает по крыше,
В доме своем безмятежная спишь ты.
Снам улыбаясь в рассветном блаженстве,
Самая лучшая в мире из женщин.
Припев:
Мы рванем с тобою в Пальма-де-Майорка,
В Канны или  Ниццу - выбор за тобой,
Или здесь у Чира ляжем вдоль пригорка,
Только, чтобы вместе были мы с тобой.

2. Дрогнув, твои распахнутся ресницы,
Радостно утро в глазах заискрится,
Губы проснутся, и после разлуки,
Мир обнимая, раскинутся руки.
Припев:

3. Вот с заседаний звонок телефонный,
Голос  услышу мечтательно сонный.
"Федя, ты скажешь, - какая беспечность,
Так разлучаться на целую вечность!"
Припев: 2 раза


А следом ответ на юбилей мужа от жены ( в одной семье) на мотив Деревенька Белый День

1.	В Пальма-де-Майорку  звал ты за собой 
Мы туда с тобой поедем, Федя мой, 
Никогда не будем ссориться с тобой, 
Потому что все печали за горой.
 Припев: В золочёной церкви с тобой не венчались
 Но пред Богом и перед людьми
 Пополам обиды, пополам печали
 Век в согласье да в любви.

2.	Семинар, пожалуй, Федя, пропущу 
На пригорке рядом тихо полежу 
Никого к тебе я близко не пущу 
Ты меня за всё простишь, и я прощу. 
Припев: В золочёной церкви с тобой не венчались
 Но пред Богом и перед людьми
 Пополам обиды, пополам печали
 Век в согласье да в любви.

3.	Санаторий – я - оттуда, ты – туда!  
Только это всё не горе, не беда 
Будем мы с тобою рядышком вдвоём 
И на этом белом свете, и на том.
 Припев: В золочёной церкви с тобой не венчались
 Но пред Богом и перед людьми
 Пополам обиды, пополам печали
 Век в согласье да в любви.
Припев: В золочёной церкви с тобой не венчались
 Но пред Богом и перед людьми
 Пополам обиды, пополам печали
 Век в согласье да в любви.
 Пополам обиды, пополам печали
 Век в согласье да в любви. ..


От друзей на юбилей мужчине, владельцу рыболовного магазина

Федины марионетки

В 1000 ночей пришли мы
Чуть не просквозили мимо.
Говоришь нам: Юбилей!
Мы умылись, причесались.
И костюмчики достали
Стали так похожи на людей. 

Мы хотим подметить метко,
Слышишь ты такое редко -
Цифра сколько дружим просто страх!
Маша, Аня, Витя, Светка -
Люда, Дима, Миша, Ленка                                       2 раза
Юля, Ира, Леня – будто шах!

От иголочки до нитки!
Красавец! Надел улыбку,
В новых ослепительных зубах!
Принимаешь поздравленья
В балдеже под впечатленьем,                            Коллективчик будто на парах!
Проигрыш

Ах, до чего порой обидно,
Когда Федю нам не видно,
Из-за рыболовных всех сетей.
Повезло тебе с Наташей,
Мы пускаем слюнки наши                              2 раза
Скажем честно - даже в юбилей!

Ах, счастливейшая доля:
Сын Вадим и дочка Оля,
И от счастья веешь в облаках.
С юбилеем поздравляем,
Песнею тебе желаем:                                             2 раза
Все храни до седины в висках!

----------


## Светлая Лань

На мотив Как много девушек хороших

Как много девушек хороших,
Как много ласковых имён!
Сегодня всех гостей тревожит,
Тобою  каждый  поражен  и  изумлён.
К тебе  нечаянно нагрянешь,
Когда ты нас совсем не ждёшь.
И для тебя желанным станешь,
Нас накормишь, и споешь, да, и споешь!
Припев:    Лена, поем мы пред тобою тая!
Лена, с тобою рядом классно жить!
Лена, мы рады что ты есть такая!
Спасибо, Лена, что ты умеешь так дружить!

Ничто не вечно под луною,
Так наслаждайся молодой.
Мы очарованы  тобою,
Восхищаемся такою молодой!
С тобою мы хлебнули счастья
И это  будем вспоминать!
И словно луч среди ненастья
Нас ты будешь озарять, опять, опять...
Припев:  тот  же    

Таких  людей как ты хороших,
Нет рядом, иль не тот фасон!
Но этот факт нас не тревожит,
Слышен ласковый твой тон  и ты - не сон.
Мы с юбилеем поздравляем,
Хотим  тебе  мы пожелать:
Пусть каждый юбилей твой станет
Набирать младую стать и расцветать!

Припев:     тот же 


На мотив Вернисаж

1.	Мы с юбилеем в этот час
Душевно поздравляем Вас,
Как в жизни с новою весною!
Так Ваш прекрасен юбилей
В кругу родни, среди друзей...
Станцуйте, спойте же со мною!
С бокалом полным к Вам иду,
Объятий Ваших нежных жду –
Танцуйте, пойте же со мною!...
Себя мы ловим каждый раз,
Что очень сильно любим Вас!
...Но Вы и пьете не со мной!...
Припев: Ах, юбилей! Ох, юбилей!
Чуть-чуть по старше и белей!
Вот – Ваш родной семейный круг,
Вы, самый близкий милый  друг!
Ах, юбилей! Ах, юбилей!
Вы ярче, звонче, веселей!
Вы зажигателен как джаз...
И в тостах поздравляют Вас!


2.	Боль от потерь, о прошлом грусть
Забудется сегодня пусть!
Дышите свежестью лесною...
Сергей – вы просто ясный свет,
Живите много  долгих лет!...
Прошу Вас, выпейте со мною!...
Ах, юбиляр, юнец Вы наш, 
Любви устроил вернисаж –
Танцует, пьет, но не со мною...
Увы, Ваш юбилей пройдет,
Другого ждать не день, не год:
Еще Вы спляшете со мной!
 Припев: Ах, юбилей! Ох, юбилей!
Чуть-чуть по старше и белей!
Вот – Ваш родной семейный круг,
Вы, самый близкий милый  друг!
Ах, юбилей! Ах, юбилей!
Вы ярче, звонче, веселей!
Вы зажигателен как джаз...
И в тостах поздравляют Вас!

На мотив Город, которого нет - поздравление от зятя теще на юбилей

Теща, какой больше нет!

1. Дочь мне отдала, одарив навек.
    Стал счастливым я как человек.
    Я как зять, бесконечной заботой согрет,
    Знаю, мама, что тещи такой больше  нет.

    Для меня готов у тебя  приют.
    Знаю там меня любят и ждут.
    Дашь как сыну всегда очень нужный совет, 
    Мама Таня, ты теща какой больше нет. 

Припев:   Ты о прошедшем не жалей, 
                  Ведь юбилей лишь год капризный! 
                  Ты всем гостям своим налей, 
                  И веселей,  вперед по жизни!

 Счастье зятем быть мне судьбой дано! 
Только знать за что не суждено. 
Не найти мне такой через  тысячу лет 
Потому что, ты теща какой больше нет.

Припев:   Ты о прошедшем не жалей, 
                  Ведь юбилей лишь год капризный! 
                  Ты всем гостям своим налей, 
                  И веселей,  вперед по жизни!
 Проигрыш
Припев:   Ты о прошедшем не жалей, 
                  Ведь юбилей лишь год капризный! 
                  Ты всем гостям своим налей, 
                  И веселей,  вперед по жизни!


На мотив Самба Белого мотылька на выпускной

Ты не любил до школы три версты,
Потому что был слегка ленивым.
Загибал ты пальцы под  понты
Лишь на перемене так ретиво...
Что ж, а теперь ЕГЭ уж за спиной,
Получил сегодня все бумаги
И теперь уверенной рукой
Выбирай, уж не помогут МАГИ
В общем выбрать, ох, не легко
Каждый в поиске ты таком!

Самба школьного выпуска          У !!!
А без школы теперь тоска         НУ!!!
Как бы вам расставание то
Пережить…
Школе вместо прощания              О!!!
Скажете до свидания!                 ЕС!!!
И на встречи вы будете все
Приходить…

Вот накрахмалены стоят торчком
Пацанов воротнички крутые
А вокруг порхают мотыльком
В бальных платьях гёрлы молодые.
Только жаль была коротка
Школьной жизни дорожка легка

Самба школьного выпуска          У !!!
А без школы теперь тоска         НУ!!!
Как бы вам расставание то
Пережить…
Школе вместо прощания              О!!!
Скажете до свидания!                 ЕС!!!
И на встречи вы будете все
Приходить…

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Иван! Спасибо! Обязательно переделаю! Ну, например: Двери настежь открыты....   В общем, помозгую! Спасибо за Суеты круговерть - так намного лучше!


Светлана, если что, то обращайтесь. Всегда рад помочь.

----------


## Светлая Лань

На мотив Это любовь - ипесня переделка мамы (юбилярши) и ее детей...

Настя:   Если бы не ты, не ты, не ты
Не было б меня, меня, меня
Не было б меня, такой вот красоты,
Мамочка родная!

Люда:  Если бы не ты, не ты, не ты
Не было б меня, меня, меня
Не была бы я такая, как сейчас
Счастливая такая!

Это семья, что без денег делает тебя богаче
Это семья, без которой жить не сможем мы иначе!

Это семья, что без денег делает тебя богаче
Это семья, без которой жить не сможем мы иначе!

Вадим:    Если бы не ты, не ты, не ты
Не было б меня, меня, меня
Не было б меня такого, как сейчас
Умного такого!

Коля:        Если бы не ты, не ты, не ты
Что было бы со мной, со мной, со мной
Кто бы воспитал  хорошие черты
                  Взрослого такого!

Это семья, что без денег делает тебя богаче
Это семья, без которой жить не сможем мы иначе!

Это семья, что без денег делает тебя богаче
Это семья, без которой жить не сможем мы иначе!


На мотив Хорошие девчата  на 8 марта в коллективе кафе...

Мы  общие подруги  и  все  супер-девчата!
И  многие  мужчины  оторвать  не  могут   глаз!..
Пусть  на  поддержку стати  зарплаты  маловато,
Все  же  будем  цвести  мы  и  радовать  всех  вас!

Когда  мы  в настроенье,   мы  пашем  без оглядки,
И среди  нас,  девчат,  сразу  становится  светлей.
Директор  глянет  строго,  земля  уходит  шатко
И в кастрюлю уткнуться  нам  хочется  быстрей.

То  шеф  завертит  гайку, то бух  завинтит  круто,
Трудна  работа  наша и не видно ей конца.
Но  даже  в  этом  аде мы  улучим минуту
Чтобы  песней  веселой  порадовать  сердца.

Лишь в 8 на рассвете, под негой сонной лени
Весёлье,  смех  и шутки здесь  в закусочной  звучат.
Скажите нам, мужчины, скажите откровенно-
Было б скучно на свете без нас, супер-девчат?!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Знаю, мама, что тещи такой больше  нет.


Знаю я, то, что тёщи такой больше нет.



> Для меня готов у тебя  приют.


Там всегда готов для меня приют
Там, уверен я, меня любят и ждут.



> Ты о прошедшем не жалей,


Ты дней прошедших не жалей.

----------


## Светлая Лань

Классно! Как говорится - одна голова хорошо, а две... и так далее! Спасибо!

----------


## Tutti1974

Песня на мотив «Счастье вдруг…»
I
К Натали юбилей
 постучался в двери
Неужели вправду к ней? 
Что-то мы не верим!
Что за цифры стоят у ее порога,
Мы не станем гадать, 
знаем: ей немного!
Припев:  Да и кто усомнится сейчас,
Видя блеск её радостных глаз,
Что она в расцвете красы,
Не считает дни и часы,
Что идет по жизни она,
Снова новых планов полна,
Вновь, как прежде, планов полна!
Наша юбилярша!



II
Мы не станем листать 
жизни всей страницы-
Лучше будем сейчас, петь
и веселиться!
Юбилей для того, чтоб тебя поздравить
И у всех нас в душе дружбы свет
оставить!
Припев. Всем налей скорее вина!
За тебя мы выпьем до дна!
Чтоб в нелегком споре с судьбой
Слово было всегда за тобой !
Пусть мелькают дни и года -
Ты же  будь всегда молода!
Оставайся душой молода,
Наша юбилярша!

----------


## Klubnica

Здорово! Очень классные переделки! Скажите, пожалуйста, а когда вы обычно их поете с гостями? В какой момент праздника?

----------


## Milan

Здравствуйте!
песня " Букет из белых роз" на мотив одноименной песни Ирины Круг.
                   Я пришла к тебе с цветами,
                   К самой лучшей в мире маме
                   Ты моя- ты любимая!
                   Мне так мало в жизни надо
                   Чтоб была , ты мама рядом
                   Ты со мной, ты любимая...
                         припев:
                   Букет из белых роз,
                   Любовь здесь в каждом лепестке,
                   Букет из белых роз,
                   Такая нежная к тебе.
                    Букет из белых роз,
                   Достойна ты любых красот,
                   Моя сестра меня поймет.


                   Все что было в жизни с нами.
                   Лишь спасибо нашей маме!
                   Жизнь дала , ночи не спала.
                   С днем рожденья поздравляю,
                   От души тебе желаю
                   Не грусти , мама милая!

                       припев:
                  Букет из белых роз,
                  Любовь здесь в каждом лепестке.
                  Букет из белых роз,
                  Такая нежная к тебе.
                  Букет из белых роз,
                  Достойна ты любых красот,
                  И каждый здесь меня поймет!

Песня не моя и большое спасибо автору! :Oj:

----------


## боевая

Раньше часто использовала переделки в сценарии, сейчас как то отошла. Любимые :"Бляха-муха", "Каравай". Если это кого то заинтересует, то выложу

----------


## Geshka

Вот ещё переделка на мотив песни Розенбаума А. "Заходите к нам на огонёк". Если есть любящий муж, который готов для именинницы на всё...

Посвящение нашей имениннице

Как прекрасен этот майский день,
Солнце улыбается тебе ярко.
Для тебя в садах цветёт сирень
В твой юбилей, в твой юбилей
Возраст твой не будем мы скрывать
От красот твоих в грудях мужчин жарко,
Этот жар нам надо заливать
В свой юбилей ты нам налей!

Припев: Красива, молода душой
               Ну, как не выпить нам с тобой!    ---  хор

Вот стоит семьи твоей отряд
С опасеньем (радостью) ждут твоих ЦУ мудрых,
И они чего-то все хотят,
И за тобой они все в ряд!
И красив и строен силуэт,-
А тебе сегодня завивать кудри.
Из всего ты сделаешь конфект,
Но не теперь, сейчас банкет

Припев: Красива, молода душой
               Ну, как не выпить нам с тобой!    ---  хор

Рома ухмыляется в усы   (имеется в виду муж - Миша, Юра,  Петя и т. д.)
Не считает даже он в уме деньги,
Если надо он продаст трусы, - 
Всё для тебя, своей красы
Покорён навек тобой одной.
Все таланты оценить твои смог он:
В сердце у него слывёшь звездой
Единственной, такой одной

Припев: Красива, молода душой
               Ну, как не выпить нам с тобой!    ---  хор

----------


## Geshka

> Здорово! Очень классные переделки! Скажите, пожалуйста, а когда вы обычно их поете с гостями? В какой момент праздника?


Здравствуйте! Песня переделка может звучать
1. Как подарок для юбиляра от гостей - в любой подходящий момент
2. Может во время командного состязания и тогда в завершении конкурсного блока 2 команды поют песни - переделки (разные)
3. Может в конце, как финал.

----------

